# Let's see all your hunters and jumpers!!



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

I am having a contest for the best hunter/jumper!!
A few rules:

1) Limit 5 pictures
2) Must be a horse you know (it CAN be a friend's, but can't be one you just randomly found!!)
3) (Obvious) The horse must be jumping!! 

The deadline is September 1st

Have at it!!!!


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here are my pictures;
#1 - Salu
#2 - Splash
#3 - Dazzle
#4 - Rosie
#5 - Tasty


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

My welsh section D moose


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robertoooooooo! 
6 year old Dutch Warmblood. Very much hunter rather than jumper haha.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome!! All these horses look great!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's mine: Majic, he's actually a dressage horse, but we were doing some jumping to keep both of us fresh.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

hahah ill enter for fun im a reiner/cutter but iv jumped a couple times just to mess around and got pictures for proof!! lol Prepare to be amazed and me be embarassed >:3 Im just happy I didnt fall off!









Me Jumping Twinkie english for the first time ever


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok I have the results!! (sorry I couldn't resist going to fifth place 

1st: blush's Roberto
2nd: darrenvale's Moose
3rd: waybueno's Waybueno
4th: Mackieb's Rosie
5th: Mackieb's Salu

Great job everybody and this was tons of fun!!!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

woah I cant believe I actually placed! Sweet


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah! 2nd thanks  x


----------

